# [V]erkaufe S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl



## Crysisheld (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo verkaufe STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl. Ist die Erstauflage noch eingeschweißt und nie benutzt. 

Preisvorschläge kommen von euch. 


Bei Interesse bitte PN oder hier posten.


----------



## Crysisheld (15. Juli 2012)

push............


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Oktober 2012)

so mittlerweile würde ich zu Stalker auch noch ClearSky und Call of Prypjat dazugeben. Alle drei Spiele sind noch original in Folie verschweisst.


----------



## Crysisheld (11. November 2012)

pushhh.....


----------

